# Sunday Special - Music of 1967



## luckytrim (Sep 22, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Sunday Special - Music of 1967[/FONT]
 ..For the old Farts (and Oldies aficionados ) among us  ....

1. 'The boys watch the girls while the girls watch the boys  who watch the 
girls go by.'
  a. - Andy Williams
  b. - James Brown
  c. - Ohio Express
  d. - Marvin Gaye

2. 'So you want to be a rock and roll star? Then listen now to  what I say. 
Just get an electric guitar.'
  a. - The Hollies
  b. - Jefferson Airplane
  c. - The Monkees 
  d. - The Byrds

3. 'Well, I'm a man, yes I am, and I can't help but love you  so.'
  a. - The Four Tops
  b. - Blues Project
  c. - The Animals
  d. - Spencer Davis Group

4. 'If you want something to play with, go and find yourself a  toy. Baby, my 
time is too expensive and I'm not a little boy.'
  a. - 'I'm your Puppet
  b. - 'Don't Make Me Over'
  c. - 'Tell It Like It Is'
  d. - 'You Don't Own Me'

5. 'Oh I could hide 'neath the wings of the bluebird as she  sings. The six 
o'clock alarm would never ring.'
  a. - The Monkees
  b. - Johnny Rivers
  c. - The Lovin' Spoonful
  d. - Strawberry Alarm Clock
6. 'You gotta go where you wanna go. Do what you wanna do.'  Name the group.
  a. - The Turtles
  b. - The Zombies
  c. - The Mamas and the Papas
  d. - Spanky and Our Gang

7. 'The truth is found to be lies. And all the joy within you  dies.' Name the Artist(s)...
8. 'She sits on the dock a fishin' in the water uh, huh. I  don't know her 
name she's the fisherman's daughter uh, huh.'
  a. - 'Pleasant Valley Sunday'
  b. - 'Come On Down To My Boat'
  c. - 'Fishin' in the Dark'
  d. - 'My Girl Josephine'
9. 'Groovin' on a Sunday afternoon. Really couldn't get away  too soon.' Name the Artist(s)...



10. 'You wander around on your own little cloud, when you  don't see the why 
or the wherefore.'
  a. - 'Don't Sleep in the Subway'
  b. - 'Never My Love'
  c. - 'For What It's Worth'
  d. - 'The Tracks of My Tears'

11. 'Who's peekin' out from under a stairway, calling a name  that's lighter 
than air?' Name the Song
12. 'One pill makes you larger, and one pill makes you small.  And the ones 
that mother gives you, don't do anything at all.'  Name the  song
13. 'You ask me if there'll come a time when I grow tired of  you.'
  a. - The Turtles
  b. - The Association
  c. - The Monkees
  d. - Blood, Sweat & Tears

14. 'Woman, woman, have you got cheating on your mind, on your  mind?'   Name the Group
15. 'I know you've deceived me, now here's a surprise. I know  that you have 
'cause there's magic in my eyes.'   Name the Song
16. 'Imagine me and you, I do. I think about you day and  night, it's only 
right.'
  a. - The Turtles
  b. - The Who
  c. - Peter & Gordon
  d. - The Buckinghams

17.  'Ooh, I bet you're wond'rin' how I knew, 'bout your plans  to make me 
blue, with some other girl you knew before.'   Name the  Song
18. 'Bernadette, people are searchin' for the kind of love  that we possess.'
  a. - The Four Seasons
  b. - The Miracles
  c. - The Turtles
  d. - The Four Tops
19. Who sang: 'When I think of all the worries people seem to  find and how 
they're in a hurry to complicate their mind'?
  a. - The Lovin' Spoonful
  b. - The Box Tops
  c. - The Grass Roots
  d. - The Four Seasons
20. 'I Think We're Alone Now'   Name the Group 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    – a
2.    – d
3.    – d
4.    – c
5.    – a
6.    – c
7.    Jefferson Airplane
8.    – b
9.    The Young Rascals
10.    – a
11.    'Windy'
12.    Jefferson Airplane
13.    – b
14.    Gary Puckett & the Union Gap
15.    'I Can See for Miles'
16.    – a
17.   Gladys Knight and the Pips
18.    – d
19.    – c
20.    Tommy James and the  Shondells


----------

